# My lungs hurt...anyone else experience altitude issues?



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm still relatively new to the mile-high life here in Boulder. I feel way better now than I did two months ago when we moved when it comes to every-day stuff like running on flat ground and riding on the flats, etc. BUT...what the fark is up with how much my lungs hurt after doing a ride in the mountains.

I know, it's climbing, it hurts...

So, today I rode up Left Hand to Ward (~9,200ft) over to St. Vrain and down and then back along 36 in some major wind. 68ish miles, ~ 4,500 ft of climbing. But none of it that steep or extreme. The last bit into Ward got the blood going, but I wasn't pushing my max HR...maybe call it a 7 or 8 on the RPE scale. I rode pretty quick on the way up, but not enough to blow up or anything...

On the decent down to Lyons (which was awesome...and I saw some Bighorns I think...okay, I have no idea what their really called) I got a little pukey feeling and on the way back on 36 I was feeling quezzy and hacking a bunch.

Now that I'm home, it's hard to breath in deep without pain and inducing a cough or two...though the quezzy went away.

Is this normal?

Gratuitous ride pics attached:

Apologies for the awful picture quality of the sheeps.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

For how long have you been there?

Altitude acclimatization sucks, but it returns to normal in 2 weeks. You should feel better every day starting around day 4-5. The cold isn't helping, either.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

at least you aren't allergic to anything(sounds like) - this time of year
i don't have to have hills to be wheezing and coughing up lung bunnies,
just a bunch of trees and grass blooming their stupid heads off.

nitros right though, a couple of weeks ought to do it. in the meantime,
don't ride if you're dizzy!


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Drink water.

Does it feel like you need to breath deeply but you can only breath through a straw? could be asthma, or you just need more time to acclimate. Drink water.

Maybe try a higher altitude walk/hike instead of hills on a bike, and when you walk, drink water.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Maybe I'm expecting too much, too soon. 

We've been here now since the 2nd week of February, so like I said, I'm feeling fine around town...but whenever I ride over say 7,500 ft, things get rough.

Maybe I need to do repeats on Lee Hill instead and give myself for time to get used to the next level of altitude.

I couldn't sleep for isht last night either...I didn't feel like I went that hard yesterday, but the legs were killing me all night.

I've never had an asthma or allergy issues and I'm not wheezing up at the altitude, it's just when I come back down that they are hurting.

Water is a good idea too.


----------



## ADAMAL68 (Sep 1, 2007)

*My experience*

I once spent a summer working at a camp in 11 mile canyon. (about 40miles west of colorado springs) My experience going from being very fit at 1000ft to trying to ride at 8000ft was that it took me a little over a month before I felt "normal" again. My suggestion is not to push it... everyone hurts at 9000 ft. You will get there eventually and probably won't even notice since it will happen gradually. Also... when you go back to lower elevation, YOU WILL BE A FREAKING MACHINE!!! Enjoy the sites... you don't get them anywhere else but in the mountains. I would love to move back to the front range, but I'll have to wait for the girly to graduate... and agree to move.  

Adam--


----------

